# Kraft Paper



## graniteman

Trying to find out about Kraft paper to wrap meat.   Do you need a food grade Kraft paper or not.  also a good place to get it?  Amazon?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Are tou wrapping to freeze or wrapping to cook?


----------



## mikelens

If your wrapping while smoking; then you'll want food grade, USDA approved. Anything else that I saw offered for sale contained recycled materials. Not what I'd want on my food.  Ordered mine from Amazon. Best price with shipping.


----------



## graniteman

cook and finish


----------



## graniteman

Thanks, what size works best 18" or 30" or both.


----------



## mikelens

I think that 18" is good enough. You'll be able to wrap a brisket with it, without much difficulty. You're not looking for an airtight package.I double wrap or even triple. The first wrap usually absorbs some grease or moisture; subsequent wraps locks the moisture in.


----------



## hb99

Good advice. I got an Amazon gift card for Christmas. I was trying to figure out what to buy there.


----------



## daveomak

This is on my list to order.....


----------



## mikelens

That is what we call peach paper. We use it to wrap red meats to keep them red in the walk in box. You should look at https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004NG8PBS/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20.    A bit more economical as well


----------



## daveomak

mikelens said:


> That is what we call peach paper. We use it to wrap red meats to keep them red in the walk in box. You should look at https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004NG8PBS/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20. A bit more economical as well


Are you recommending recycled paper for wrapping meats etc. ????    Just curious...    Dave


----------



## mikelens

No, the link I posted says it can be used to wrap food. Only some kraft papers are recycled, not all of them.


----------



## daveomak

Just curious as the "PINK" stuff says this......  This would be my choice for wrapping food.... 

18" X 150' Premium Quality Pink/Peach Butcher Paper Roll with Durable Carry Tube | Best for Meat Wrapping, BBQ Smoker, Gift Wrapping Paper | FDA Approved, Made in USA


----------



## gr0uch0

What Dave said....


----------



## maple sticks

DaveOmak said:


> Are you recommending recycled paper for wrapping meats etc. ????    Just curious...    Dave


Dave were did you see it is recycled paper?


----------



## gr0uch0

States more than once that it can be recycled.  If it can be recycled, it can also be made from recycled paper material.  This lends itself more for packages and arts/crafts than wrapping a brisket.


----------



## maple sticks

gr0uch0 said:


> States more than once that it can be recycled. If it can be recycled, it can also be made from recycled paper material. This lends itself more for packages and arts/crafts than wrapping a brisket.


I see were it says it can be recycled. I did not see where it said it was recycled. There is a difference.


----------



## daveomak

I've done a fair search and can't find where this product comes from...    read the reviews... 


Made in USA Kraft Paper...


Read the reviews..


----------



## gr0uch0

Maple Sticks said:


> I see were it says it can be recycled. I did not see where it said it was recycled. There is a difference.



I fully understand there's a difference--perhaps you may wish to re-read my post that (again) means that if it can be recycled, it can also be made from recycled materials.  By the way, paper Dave cites is FDA approved:  other, not so much.


----------



## maple sticks

DaveOmak said:


> I've done a fair search and can't find where this product comes from...    read the reviews...
> 
> 
> Made in USA Kraft Paper...
> 
> 
> Read the reviews..


Dave I don't see where Mike recommend ether one of these.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I did a paper wrapped smoked brisket. You will need brown un waxed butchers paper (craft) and gummed brown tape for sealing. If you google Texas BBQ Posse they show you what is needed.


----------



## daveomak

Maple Sticks said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done a fair search and can't find where this product comes from...    read the reviews...
> 
> 
> Made in USA Kraft Paper...
> 
> 
> Read the reviews..
> 
> 
> 
> Dave I don't see where Mike recommend ether one of these.
Click to expand...

I recommended the Made in USA paper....   Mike recommended Boardwalk KRAFT paper...   I found Boardwalk Butcher paper.... I can NOT find any USDA approved stamp on ANY Boardwalk product...   I have found that stamp on a few others.......

This is not a dig on Mike...  anyone on this forum can use any paper they like...  I have concerns that paper coming from countries like China... They use millions of tons of used/scrap paper from the U.S. to make their paper products...   Without a USDA certification, I wouldn't use the paper for food wrapping....

I was just looking for the certification, with the intent of helping out our members choose a product they would feel safe to use for their families food wrap....

Same as I do for "off brand" cures to determine the %nitrite so it can be used safely....

I can find no USDA certification for the paper listed below...   If anyone can find it, PLEASE post the certification here...   

Fix for tt- 0059914573 (Not a good practice. Added to accommodate for Pantry brandbyline viewdapter) by  Boardwalk [/u]

[h1]Boardwalk B1840900 Butcher Paper Roll, 18" x 900ft, White [/h1]


----------



## rogerwilco

The "pink/peach" wrapping paper, the USDA approved paper, also has sizing added. Sizing gives the paper a "wet strength" when used in such applications as wrapping brisket during a smoke, and will retain juices much better.


----------

